# NOOOO!!! My sad story



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Remember how I was saying that I was going to get a Maltipoo, but I had to enter in the application first? Anyways, I e-mailed the shelter employee to check the pups availability first, and she did not reply for a few days, in that time the pups got adopted... :mellow: I will still be looking at a Maltipoo, but I won't be able to send you guys pictures soon, until the shelter has Maltipoos again....what's sad is that i already thought the puppy was my forever puppy  I should have just entered in the application, and not asked first.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Why not a rescue Maltese instead of a maltese mix? What area are you in? When I followed one of the links you provided - if it took me to the correct rescue's page which didn't seem to necessarily be a "shelter" - there were a couple of Maltese available.

Also, please make sure that the rescue you are adopting from is reputable. Sad to say that some rescues are not what they appear to be. Good luck!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

While you are waiting why don't you look at Maltese Rescues and submit your applications there. We see several that are needing homes.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

There may be a perfect baby waiting for you at

American Maltese Assoc Rescue
American Maltese Association National Rescue Program
American Maltese Association National Rescue Program

Their foster care is amazing. There is a little maltipoo (I am guessing based on her fur and coloring) ~~ puppy that is in CA. I don't know what area you are in, but AMAR have dogs available all across the U.S. AMAR have wonderful care for the dogs during foster care and they do occasionally get puppies and younger dogs.

Good luck on your search for the perfect baby!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, so sorry for your disappointment! If you tell us where you are located, we can probably help you find a shelter or rescue nearby. If you're in CA, I can definitely help you. Don't give up! There is a precious baby waiting for YOU to adopt him or her!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, yes!! I agree, check out Maltese rescues! I am sure one is waiting for you as we speak! Fingers crossed


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I bet you are so disappointed!!! The right one will come along, and you'll wonder how you got along without it! Good luck!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I know you must be disappointed. Hopefully another furbaby will tug at your heart!


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

I am located in Missouri. However, I am willing to drive way out of state for the perfect pup and if the shelter will allow it  My mother lives in California, so I may be able to get a pup in California, as I visit quite often.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Look at this 7 month old beauty. She's in Kansas City and is in a rescue called Pampered Poms


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

California is overflowing with Maltese needing a furever home. Start with AMAR. Saving K9 Lives is always looking for furever homes, too. There are some others that I can't remember right now that SM members are involved with. Maybe Southern Comfort Maltese, Northcentral Maltese, and..... 

Also, not sure if it's in the area your mom is in, but I think it's The Carson and Downey shelters that always have Malts that are urgent.

Are you on FB? A lot of rescue groups post on there. Also, have you ever thought of becoming a foster?? :wub:

Linda



thelittlemaltipoo said:


> I am located in Missouri. However, I am willing to drive way out of state for the perfect pup and if the shelter will allow it  My mother lives in California, so I may be able to get a pup in California, as I visit quite often.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Look at this 7 month old beauty. She's in Kansas City and is in a rescue called Pampered Poms


Oh my gosh! She is gorgeous!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Look at this 7 month old beauty. She's in Kansas City and is in a rescue called Pampered Poms


 Want!


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Furbabies Mom,

Thanks for showing me her, but Pampered Poms Facebook said that she was already adopted


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Twinkie and Skippy are still available in southern California. They are listed on the AMAR website (www.americanmalteserescue.org).


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Sophie,

That's Weird...what made it not seem like a shelter? I thought that the shelter was reputable, I know some people that got their dogs from that shelter. If it doesn't seem reputable, contact me ASAP, I want to make sure that I am actually getting from a rescue and not a puppy mill or puppy broker (if I consider adopting from that shelter).


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Zooeysmom (Elizabeth),

Twinkie and Skippy are so cute! I might consider one of them after I learn more about them and contact the shelter


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I should not... repeated SHOULD NOT be reading these threads.

I have developed puppy fever from doing this and every time I look at another of these adorable pups up for adoption it gets worse. lol.

Seriously, though, I wish you the best in your journey to find your new little fluff. 

Linda


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great! They come from the best Maltese rescue group out there!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Deb (Furbabies Mom) just posted this on FB --

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29831630/


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Chardy said:


> Deb (Furbabies Mom) just posted this on FB --
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29831630/


 OMG :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> OMG :wub:


Thanks Carol, I couldn't get the link to work here. Isn't he a doll??


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thanks Carol, I couldn't get the link to work here. Isn't he a doll??



Omg is he ever!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Carol and Deb, another doll baby! My home is full but I wish I were in the market!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You may want to contact NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. They are very active on FB and here on SM. A great group of people and they are centered out of Wisconsin. If you have your heart set on a Maltese that is crossed with a Poodle - I bet they have some that are likely of that mix (since it is quite common). Best wishes and I hope you find your new baby very soon.

Here's their link: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, another good CA rescue if you want a mix is www.Bichonsandbuddies.com . They always have cuties for adoption.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Twinkie has an adoption pending


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

thelittlemaltipoo said:


> I will still be looking at a Maltipoo,


I love the look of a Maltese and Toy Poodle mix also. I thought I had a Maltese but after I was alerted by a few members in this forum, I'm convinced my new pup is a mix of Maltese and toy poodle?? I'm not sure of the mix however I love her loose curls. After I bath her, I let her air dry so her curls are visible.

You may have to travel a bit to neighboring rescues and shelters also.
I have a local veterinarian who tries to find homes for unwanted pups, you should inquire with vets in your area, you may be pleasantly surprised.
Had a vet not found a few homes, my pup and her litter mates would have went to a shelter.

The downer about not getting a Maltese from a breeder are; you wont know the history of your pup and you wont have a breeder to advise you about caring for your new pup either. 
I also have two Yorkies, my breeder will come to my home if either of them have issues and not even my vet will do that. LOL

I wish you all the best.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a 4 month old male maltese poodle mix available in Northern IL:

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29625792/


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

To avoid disappointment or the re homing of the puppy, remember when rescuing a mix, the poodle could been a toy or standard size. This happened with my friend. Her little pup is now 30 lbs. She knows now it was bred with a standard poodle. Luckily she didn't mind a large dog, but was a shock.


----------

